
Reactions to the Java EE Productivity Report 2011 - tomeast
http://www.zeroturnaround.com/blog/opinions-on-java-ee-productivity-report-2011/
======
ww520
The Play Framework is not in the list. May be it's too new. It's interesting
to see deployment frequency and duration in the survey. Play sort of renders
those questions obsolete.

